

Why do tech recruiters always want an impossible list of skills from candidates? - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2015/03/09/do-employers-want-too-much-from-candidates/

======
sidcool
I think they do. A recent article on weeding out Secretly terrible engineers
tells the story.

